# Munden look on my .44 mag.



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm wondering how to get "OLD MODEL , Hogue grips.."......... S&W...N-_frame_. Preferably rubber (full ,R. SIDE ...no cut out). It might be "sacreligious now; but I want to have the same White ivory look on my Mod. 29 ...8'' nickle. To look similar in all respects to.....A Bob Munden Tribute ...Smith. I figure I can dye(the rubber) with ,CAR INTERIOR VINYL DYE , (the black rubber grips, are my first choice) + a round nickled Medallion on the same panel. A rep. from HOGUE ,. LISTENED TO MY PLEA .... WITH A COMPLETE....NO GO. Boy, am I dreamin' or what??


----------

